# Melodyne 5 Released



## tav.one (May 27, 2020)

https://www.celemony.com/en/melodyne/new-in-melodyne-5
If you work with vocals, the update is great.
I feel the upgrade price is a little high based on the new/improved features.

I'm on Melodyne Studio 4, my upgrade price is $149

The chord track gets me excited and also reminds me that Logic still doesn't have that.


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 27, 2020)

It's steep, but their last update was almost 4.5 years ago, so that's like $35/yr. I am realizing, that having so many updates as part of my upkeep is getting expensive, ever since Dorico started requiring yearly upgrades, and Pro Tools requires the newest version just to stay compatible with the newest version of Mac OS.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 27, 2020)

I wouldn't be too surprised to see the updates 50% off in the not too distant future.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 27, 2020)

Agreed, a bit pricey. I bought the most expensive version of 4, Studio. I wanted to go to 5 Essential but they consider it a downgrade. I can try to sell Melodyne 4 Studio and then buy Melodyne 5 Essential but I may not bother unless someone here wants to make me an offer. I probably will also wait for a sale.


----------



## Tim_Wells (May 27, 2020)

Seem like nice improvements.


----------



## ChazC (May 27, 2020)

I like the sibilance detection and manipulation - allows me to do in Nuendo what I used to do with clip gain in Pro Tools en masse which I always used to prefer than using a de-esser. Too expensive from Studio 4 though.

As there hasn't been an update for so long I haven't been keeping up with Celemony - what's their track record on discounts?


----------



## Rich4747 (May 27, 2020)

sweet, I think my first version of melodyne was like on 3 half inch floppy disk. I would say its version 5 is what releases the power I have been hoping for. just tested it> impressive. Its musical more intuitive, fast. with some care and attention one can truly use almost any loop or sample in any song or progression in a productive and musical way. we have crossed the rubicon yet again.


----------



## tav.one (May 28, 2020)

ChazC said:


> what's their track record on discounts?


They provide very generous sales. I'll wait for that.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (May 28, 2020)

I just bought Melodyne 4 Assistant three days ago so now I get a free update. Sweet!


----------



## LHall (Jul 10, 2020)

I haven't upgraded to Mel 5 yet. I still have saving problems with Logic and Melodyne Ara. Can anyone comment if Melodyne 5 has fixed this issue?


----------



## tav.one (Jul 11, 2020)

I trust the company to be genuine and nice people, but I agree with the above statement that since the Melodyne 5 release my current version is creating a lot of problems. Tuned data is getting lost in many projects (which is turning into nightmare for some important projects), the file names in studio have a certain hexcode added to them, overall very unpredictable.
This might be a co-incidence.
I was about to update but I’m not gonna do it until they solve these issues on the current version.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Jun 7, 2021)

Resurrecting this thread. I got an email saying I can upgrade from Melo 4 to 5 for $99.

Truthfully, I rarely use Melodyne since I'm not often working with vocals, but that said, it's obviously very essential when I do. I can still get the job done just fine with 4, so just curious if anyone here has actually upgraded to 5 and can share their experience with the pros and (if any) cons. 

Looks like existing projects might be an issue, as mentioned in the previous post, but I don't think that would affect me personally.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 7, 2021)

I was able to upgrade from Editor 4.0 to Editor 5.0 for $69 (they have a sale running until end of June). I hardly ever use it now, but S1 has tight integration with it for even tempo mapping and chord detection, so I figured if I ever moved away from Cubase, it would be good to have.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 9, 2021)

biggiantcircles said:


> Resurrecting this thread. I got an email saying I can upgrade from Melo 4 to 5 for $99.
> 
> Truthfully, I rarely use Melodyne since I'm not often working with vocals, but that said, it's obviously very essential when I do. I can still get the job done just fine with 4, so just curious if anyone here has actually upgraded to 5 and can share their experience with the pros and (if any) cons.
> 
> Looks like existing projects might be an issue, as mentioned in the previous post, but I don't think that would affect me personally.


The ability to tune or change one note in a guitar chord, or a choir? Not to be hyperbolic, but it's been life changing for me. Well worth the time and effort to see how it can enhance all aspects of your audio. "It's not just for tuning!" lol


----------



## biggiantcircles (Jun 30, 2021)

HeliaVox said:


> The ability to tune or change one note in a guitar chord, or a choir? Not to be hyperbolic, but it's been life changing for me. Well worth the time and effort to see how it can enhance all aspects of your audio. "It's not just for tuning!" lol


I hear you, and it's amazing, but I've been able to do that for years though, that's not exclusive to Melo 5?


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Aug 6, 2021)

I missed the sale back in May, so they tend to do one at BF. I’m interested in editor or studio.


----------

